# Schengen visa received after entry to Portugal - Travel Restrictions



## csppg (4 mo ago)

Hello, please advise if there are unlimited exits/returns into Schengen countries during the initial 2 year Residence Visa period? A note I saw in and advise doc stated:

"Both visas are valid for 120 days and both support unlimited travel within the Schengen Area as well as two round-trips between our current residence and Portugal during the 120 days."

I take this to mean there is unlimited travel to Schengen countries. True???

Thanks


----------

